# Recipe for smoking a wild hog ham



## bmoe52 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey folks,

I need some guidance in smoking a wild hog ham. The ones we shoot are mostly grain fed ( from the deer feeders) so not overly gamey . This one is approximately 10 lbs. bone in, and not cured. I'm not looking to end up with a "honey baked ham" just a good start to work with.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 2, 2016)

For a ham flavor you'll need to cure it prior to smoking.  If you smoke it as is, it'll be like smoking a shoulder or butt.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2016)

As CB says if you want it to be hammy you'll need to cure it. 

Here's a good place to get you started on curing it. You will need to inject the ham and you're looking at 3-4 weeks of curing time. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## daveomak (Nov 5, 2016)

Some "authorities" recommend freezing wild hogs for somewhere around 30 days at temps below zero, to kill parasites.... 

For curing, I use a method, explained below, in my thread......

If you have any questions, I'm here.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236375/ham-from-fresh-picnics-update-10-21-money


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Some "authorities" recommend freezing wild hogs for somewhere around 30 days at temps below zero, to kill parasites....
> 
> For curing, I use a method, explained below, in my thread......
> 
> ...


I'm about to start curing 2 small wild hog legs to put on the smoker to make sugar ham. The freezing must be below 5*F for 30 days in order to kill Trichinella round worms if present in the meat. Even if not frozen, once the meat is cooked past 137*INT, the parasites are killed.


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

To the OP,

If a smoked wild boar hog ham is what you want, here is a good recipe:

http://www.lpb.org/index.php/programs/folse_recipe/marinated_and_smoked_wild_hog


----------

